# Enzo's big day!!



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Or should I say big weekend??

I entered Enzo in his very first Obedience trial this past weekend. I decided to start him off in Beginner Novice thinking it would be a snap, not many dogs and and stress level low...well let me tell you 15 dogs and very tough competition... but he did it :happyboogie::happyboogie:

First day Enzo earned his first leg with a score of 197 1/2 with a 3rd place win. 1st and 2nd place dogs had a score of 198. very close scores..

Second day Enzo earned his second leg with a score of 198 again with a 3rd place with, we also had to do a run off because we were tied for that 3rd place which we won:shocked::happyboogie:we were not expecting a run off so when they called us back into the ring Enzo was half asleep ( always a good idea to expect a runoff) 1st and 2nd place dogs had a tie with a score of 199. We have our work cutout for us in Oct. Highest score you can earn is 200... 

we have some though dogs here in this area a lot of 200 score dogs in obedience. 

I am so proud of how well Enzo did for his very first obedience trial.

sorry no pictures, we tried some but they didnt come out well. Maybe next time


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Wow! That's great- congratulations


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

He is SUPER!! 
Big congrats. Hoping some of that nice obedience will one day rub off on his bull-headed little brother


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

well I guess I am still beat after such a long weekend. I have no idea how I ended up posting this under breeders lol i thought i was posting under obedience lol

Thanks guys and yes Mary Enzo's brother will get it, give him time


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

COngrats to you and Enzo,,NICE SCORES!!!!!! 

I pm'd a mod to move this to the proper section,,no worries


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Diane 

yeah Enzo is doing a awesome job


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Congratulations again Wanda (did FB too). You do have some tough competition in your neck of the woods. The trials around here turn out lots of dogs, but not many do that well. Guess that is why we did so well ourselves


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah we do have some tough dogs here. Were you at this trial Dawn?


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh no. We are in NY. Tried getting back into trials and Yoko decided she needed to start a heat, which she promptly stopped after that weekend. URGH! We have one leg on our CDX and I am hoping to finish the title before next year. She knows what to do, but refused at our last trial.  I need to look up what ones are coming up to enter.

P.S. I had a litter in Feb out of Pam's Oso. Had taken time of trialing for that.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Nice job Wanda....he sure represented!!!!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah I do understand that Dawn, everytime I think about entering a female she does that to me too.

Max did that to me once when trying for a CDX leg, just ran/walked around the ring like he had no clue why he was there with his tail and head in the air, however I found out the night before 2 GSD owners used that ring to breed their dogs together. Made me so mad...

I'm sure you will get your title soon...

Thanks Cliff I am so proud of Enzo, he kicks some butt in agility too and one awesome very serious tracker


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

methinks Masi needs a nephew in the future)


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

LOL Me agrees lol


----------



## n2gsds (Apr 16, 2011)

That is fantastic! A big congratulations. A lot of work for both of you but worth the effort!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

WOW... BIG congratulations... those scores are quite impressive.. you should be very proud!!! I hope to one day get back into some AKC obedience!!!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks, they really are very good scores, not at all what I was thinking I would get for his very first trial. I can't wait to finish this title so I can move on up.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations! You should be proud.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh yeah, I am very proud


----------

